# Your best game bargains?



## 89 Til Infinity (Jan 22, 2013)

Picked up around 5 games in Game for less than £25 in their sale

Red Faction: Armageddon going for a fiver...happy days

Any games worth playing that you've managed to pick up recently on the cheap?


----------



## Epona (Jan 24, 2013)

You can get some really good bargains in the Steam sale, or from retailers who are about to go bust, but in all of my time gaming, the 3 top bargains (in terms of value for money in the long run) have all been games I paid top whack for on the day of release - Neverwinter Nights - thanks to the modding community, I played nonstop for around 5 years. Morrowind hasn't been off my PC(s) since it was released in 2002. CIV IV I bought full price and it hasn't been off my PC since - been playing it (or at least a modded version) today in fact. Skyrim may enter that hallowed ground, it's a good game, but lets see if I'm still playing it 4 years from now!  I could well be tbh.

So IMO, the best bargains aren't necessarily games that you buy cheap, but ones that just keep giving - if you manage to get a game like that at cut price then that's the mother of all bargains. Even so, paying £30 or so 5 or 10 years ago for a game that I am still playing today is pretty hard to beat in terms of value for money!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 24, 2013)

i quite like giving free to play MMOs a go

sure they wear out kinda quickly  as they are all the same game in many a way  but for free that's excelent


----------



## Edward Kelly (Mar 6, 2013)

I pretty well always buy outdated games ...wait a year and pay a fraction of the price, fuck it I'm not in that much of a hurry.


----------



## yield (Apr 10, 2014)

Ni No Kuni PSN Store £5.49 or £4.94 for PS Plus subscribers £5.49. Digital download.

Beautiful jrpg by by Level-5 and Studio Ghibli. One of the best ps3 games hth.


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 10, 2014)

I really liked Ni No Kuni, even if it got a bit grindy... cute pirate cat for the win


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 10, 2014)

Does free count, or is that cheating?

Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory. My most played game. Sadly there aren't many servers left with humans playing (it's all bots) but I would play this game even now if there were. Awesome stuff...completely gratis.


----------



## Athos (Apr 10, 2014)

A brace of pheasants for £1.50.


----------



## cypher79 (Apr 11, 2014)

Got a brand new boxed version of Hard Reset: Extended Edition for a quid a while back


----------

